

When UTF-8 = UTF-8 - lukesan
http://schneide.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/when-utf8-utf8/

======
GFischer
That must have been an annoying problem to debug.

I wonder how many different equivalent encodings exist. As I live in a
Spanish-speaking country working for a Brazilian corporation, I live with
characters such as "ñ", "ç" and others :)

We try not to name database tables with those characters and limit them
whenever possible (sometimes a variable with an "ñ" slips through though,
fortunately never had a crash).

